# Nintendo: If devs are worried about used game sales, they should make better games



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

> The best way for console makers to deal with the used games market is to ensure their games are so good that people don't want to trade them in, Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime told Polygon. But supporting used games is also important, he added.
> 
> "We have been very clear, we understand that used games are a way for some consumers to monetize their games," Fils-Aime said. "They will buy a game, play it, bring it back to their retailer to get credit for their next purchase. Certainly, that impacts games that are annualized and candidly also impacts games that are maybe undifferentiated much more than [it] impacts Nintendo content. Why is that? Because the replayability of our content is super strong. The consumer wants to keep playing Mario Kart. The consumer want to keep playing New Super Mario Bros. They want to keep playing Pikmin. So we see that the trade-in frequency on Nintendo content is much less than the industry average ? much, much less. So for us, we have been able to step back and say that we are not taking any technological means to impact trade-in and we are confident that if we build great content, then the consumer will not want to trade in our games."
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2013)

Holy fucking shit.

Is this..._respect _I'm feeling for Nintendo?

Oh wow.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

i haven't seen a new pikmin game in 4 ever


----------



## teddy (Jun 13, 2013)

Shots fired?


shots fired


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder if that comment covers those who churn out a new version of their game every year or nearly every year


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder if that comment covers those who churn out a new version of their game every year or nearly every year



fuck wat u heard, the difference in COD games tends to be sufficient ,year over year, compared to the annual sports titles.  I haven't played madden since 2005, can't say i miss it either

PS, i didn't play bo2 multi, cause treyarch is shit, bo1 would have been good though if not for treyarch dumshit


----------



## Blue (Jun 13, 2013)

Nobody wants to keep playing Mario
Nobody wants to keep playing Zelda
Nobody wants to keep playing Metroid

Solution?

Re-release the same shit every 2 years and call it a new game

NINTENDO IS SO AWESOME


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

There needs to be a *told* check list for this.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm hearing a lot of personal opinions.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

So basically Nintendo saw Sony curb stomping Microsoft and decided to join in?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2013)

Blue said:


> Nobody wants to keep playing Mario
> Nobody wants to keep playing Zelda
> Nobody wants to keep playing Metroid
> 
> ...



Ironic that these words are coming from Nintendo but they are still right on the money.

Also, replace "used game sales" with "piracy" and this still applies.

Look at all the critically acclaimed titles released on virtually every platform. Many of which, if not all, are wide open to hackers these days. And yet the good shit still sells and breaks records all the time.

Every time I hear a big publisher whine about used game sales or piracy, this is exactly how I feel. "Make better games".

Because lets face it, when revenue for ye olde bullshit is coming down, it's the customers that end up paying, not the publishers. Triple A title costs going up, day one DLC, in-app purchases, and blah blah blah.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 13, 2013)

Enclave said:


> So basically Nintendo saw Sony curb stomping Microsoft and decided to join in?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2013)

This needs to be stickied btw 
Mad respect Nintendo


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

Would have been better if they'd used Jack Trettons face instead of the Playstation logo.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2013)

I always found that was a over-generalizing easier-said-than-done statement.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I always found that was a over-generalizing easier-said-than-done statement.



Not really, making better games does work, the only problem is that games have become checklists.  Publishers refuse to take any risks so they keep going for the same tired replications.

It works for Nintendo since they space out their releases and are copying their own games.  Most publishers though?  They basically look at Call of Duty and try to emulate it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not really, making better games does work, the only problem is that games have become checklists.  Publishers refuse to take any risks so they keep going for the same tired replications.
> 
> It works for Nintendo since they space out their releases and are copying their own games.  Most publishers though?  They basically look at Call of Duty and try to emulate it.



or target CoD players....


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 13, 2013)

Blue said:


> Nobody wants to keep playing Mario
> Nobody wants to keep playing Zelda
> Nobody wants to keep playing Metroid
> 
> ...



Maybe you haven't realized this, but Nintendo's core audience is primarily aimed at either A.) The Nostalgic, B.) Kids. 

The Nostalgic don't trade in their nintendo games because they playing it every once in awhile is the reason they bought the system in the first place. They're the casual consumer.

Kids don't trade in their nintendo games because they don't have a lot of money to buy more games all the time, and it usually takes a long time to finish all of the game's content on any given game.

This is Nintendo's strategy and with over 30 years of built up brand loyalty they can pull it off. When it comes down to it you're just not part of Nintendo's core audience.



Linkofone said:


> I'm hearing a lot of personal opinions.



Actually Reggie isn't the first person to suggest this. I never traded in my copy of Red Dead Redemption until I got rid of my 360 because I love the game enough to never want to remove it from my library.

I still went out and re-purchased it for Playstation 3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Actually Reggie isn't the first person to suggest this. I never traded in my copy of Red Dead Redemption until I got rid of my 360 because I love the game enough to never want to remove it from my library.
> 
> I still went out and re-purchased it for Playstation 3.



Indeed, there's games I would never sell.  For instance, if you want my copy of Kingdom Hearts?  You'll have to pry it from my cold dead hands.  Final Fantasy IV is another game like that, as is Earthbound.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Gaming has gotten too expensive for true innovation to hit. That is the true issue until they tackle that gaming will decline....well console ones at least.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

> Actually Reggie isn't the first person to suggest this. I never traded in my copy of Red Dead Redemption until I got rid of my 360 because I love the game enough to never want to remove it from my library.
> 
> I still went out and re-purchased it for Playstation 3.



Good man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2013)

Games with massive replay-value will always stick with their owners.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

They're completely right. There are just some games that I had so much fun with that I refuse to trade them in, just based on the chance that I might want to play them again in the future. 

Regardless of what people think about Nintendo and their games, their statement is right on the money. And regardless of their originality (or lack thereof, as many of you would like to say), they're still fun as fuck to play. The only Nintendo games I've traded in recently were all of my old DS games, because I'm now able to play all of them on my flashcart.

I'm the kind of person that likes keeping most of my games anyway, though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 13, 2013)

Blue said:


> Nobody wants to keep playing Mario
> Nobody wants to keep playing Zelda
> Nobody wants to keep playing Metroid
> 
> ...


Well made recognizable franchises lasting a long time>making basically the same game but with a different title and skin and acting like its something new


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Well made recognizable franchises lasting a long time>making basically the same game but with a different title and skin and acting like its something new




Does it > making a new game that has a different title and skin?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Gaming has gotten too expensive for true innovation to hit. That is the true issue until they tackle that gaming will decline....well console ones at least.



Well, Squenix seems to still try, though they have unreasonable expectations.

Also, indie developers clearly are leading the pack in innovation.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2013)

There are plenty of games that are "innovative" this generation. Have no idea why people always look at the glass half empty.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Does it > making a new game that has a different title and skin?


Depends on the state of the franchise.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

if i had to retort, as a game consumer, i would say that games being so expensive is creating the used market.  The games I have no plan on selling, aside from the ones with replay value, or the ones i didn't pay much for 1. it's not worth the effort to get little money back 
2.  other people won't be looking to save 5-20% to pick up a used copy if the new game doesn't cost so much.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

I have to agree. But I want Nintendo to atleast try to make better games.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

u agree with me, thanks


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> There are plenty of games that are "innovative" this generation. Have no idea why people always look at the glass half empty.



Innovative =/= fun

Heavy Rain is innovative (as a interactive movie).

Fun? Hell no.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

Meanwhile Don't Starve is innovative AND fun.

Hooray indie games!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Innovative =/= fun
> 
> Heavy Rain is innovative (as a interactive movie).
> 
> Fun? Hell no.



Adventure games are in no way innovative considering they were being made in the fucking 80s.

And the game was entertaining enough. Sometimes because it was genuinely interesting, most of the times because of the unintentional hilarity.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

Being a QTE fest is the exact opposite of innovation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Gaming has gotten too expensive for true innovation to hit. That is the true issue until they tackle that gaming will decline....well console ones at least.



You mean the industry is too stupid for true innovation to hit.
I've played a few games that were innovative last gen, but aside from 2-4 good games I don't see much appearing this/next gen.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Meanwhile Don't Starve is innovative AND fun.
> 
> Hooray indie games!



It is one of the best games I've played this year, other than Slender: The Arrival.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 13, 2013)

I really don't think this is really fair. Even if every game released met or exceeded the gold standard of gaming, I still would still buy used games. I use GameFly, not because the games aren't good enough to buy, but because I can't afford too.   

I personally never had any real interest in having a game library. I just want to play the damn game. That's why GameFly and used games in general are so awesome.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not really, making better games does work, the only problem is that games have become checklists.  Publishers refuse to take any risks so they keep going for the same tired replications.
> 
> It works for Nintendo since they space out their releases and are copying their own games.  Most publishers though?  They basically look at Call of Duty and try to emulate it.



This pretty much. Now a days the market is, does it shoot? Check.


Enclave said:


> Well, Squenix seems to still try, though they have unreasonable expectations.
> 
> Also, indie developers clearly are leading the pack in innovation.



But this is due to the fact that most indies don't have the resources the publishers do hence they're forced to innovate and find new hooks in order to differentiate, stand out, and compete.


----------



## Surf (Jun 14, 2013)

? said:


> Shots fired?
> 
> 
> shots fired


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2013)

Bobby Kotick said this years ago, personally I think it holds more weight when a guy this greedy and evil says it. 



> A lot of game companies have recently started offering special incentives ? such as DLC codes ? to try and get people to buy new games rather that used titles. Activision Blizzard hasn?t done this, and CEO Bobby Kotick offer some insight as to why.
> 
> Kotick recently told Joystiq, ?What we've tried to do is to really support our audiences and, you know, when you talk to players, they like the idea of having a currency. They like the idea of being able to take a game they no longer want to play and use it to get a credit to buy new games?we can do some of these things that EA and others have done. We actually don't think it?s in the best interest of the gamer, and so we've chosen not to."
> 
> ...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Nintendo is boss.


----------

